# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  xin hỏi mất bước trong mạch chạy mach3

## cuong

em dùng dộng cơ step 86 toàn bộ cho máy cnc nhà em, nhung khi dùng mach 3 thì chúng nó mất bước "dần đều" tức là không mất bước hản , mà mỗi lần một ít chạy một bức tranh 3 tiếng thì quay về gốic tọa đọ mất 12 ly ,. khi chuyển sang dùng ncstudio thì chả sao cả ạ. xin hỏi có bác nào bị giống em , và có khắc phục được không ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Vẫn sao đấy. Máy to nhiều đầu chạy nhanh và nhiều thì step là sẽ bị. Dùng luôn hybird cả con máy chỉ đắt hơn vài triệu nhưng mạnh và khỏe hơn đặc biệt lỗi biết dừng.
Chứ giờ dùng step làm gì.

----------

cuong

----------


## ktshung

> em dùng dộng cơ step 86 toàn bộ cho máy cnc nhà em, nhung khi dùng mach 3 thì chúng nó mất bước "dần đều" tức là không mất bước hản , mà mỗi lần một ít chạy một bức tranh 3 tiếng thì quay về gốic tọa đọ mất 12 ly ,. khi chuyển sang dùng ncstudio thì chả sao cả ạ. xin hỏi có bác nào bị giống em , và có khắc phục được không ạ


nếu cùng tốc độ mà NC ko bị thì do BOB của bác cùi bắp quá

----------

cuong

----------


## elkun24

> em dùng dộng cơ step 86 toàn bộ cho máy cnc nhà em, nhung khi dùng mach 3 thì chúng nó mất bước "dần đều" tức là không mất bước hản , mà mỗi lần một ít chạy một bức tranh 3 tiếng thì quay về gốic tọa đọ mất 12 ly ,. khi chuyển sang dùng ncstudio thì chả sao cả ạ. xin hỏi có bác nào bị giống em , và có khắc phục được không ạ


Bác kiểm tra lại bob bác đang dùng xem.

----------

cuong

----------


## caothu

> nếu cùng tốc độ mà NC ko bị thì do BOB của bác cùi bắp quá


ông phán vậy có căn cứ gì không?

----------

cuong, Nam CNC

----------


## ktshung

> ông phán vậy có căn cứ gì không?


Không! Đoán zậy thôi

----------

cuong

----------


## nhatson

> em dùng dộng cơ step 86 toàn bộ cho máy cnc nhà em, nhung khi dùng mach 3 thì chúng nó mất bước "dần đều" tức là không mất bước hản , mà mỗi lần một ít chạy một bức tranh 3 tiếng thì quay về gốic tọa đọ mất 12 ly ,. khi chuyển sang dùng ncstudio thì chả sao cả ạ. xin hỏi có bác nào bị giống em , và có khắc phục được không ạ


em nghĩ do nhiễu, đi dây lại sẽ okies. Em cũng bị nhưng làm lại tủ điện thôi, ko thay qua NCstudio
Nhưng nếu chỉ đục tranh gỗ thì NC em nghĩ là lựa chọn tốt hơn

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

1. NC đặc tuyến gia tốc nó khác Mach3
2. Có rất nhiều thông số mặc định của Mach3 và NC khác nhau
3. Cái BOB NC và Mach3 nó cũng khác nhau nhiều
Đo đó rất khó xác định lỗi nếu không rỏ các thông số config, đấu nối đúng hay sai, cũng như thực hiện các bài test.

Có rất nhiều bác trên này chạy lỗi chỉ vì việc đấu nối bob chưa đúng

----------

cuong, huyquynhbk

----------


## caothu

> em nghĩ đó nhiễu, đi dây lại sẽ okies. Em cũng bị nhưng làm lại tủ điện thôi, ko thấy qua NCstudio
> Nhưng nếu chỉ đục tranh gỗ thì NC em nghĩ là lựa chọn tốt hơn


đi dây lại là sao ông?tôi thấy dây càng dài thì càng dễ nhiễu từ trường,đi dây ngắn là hợp lý nhất kèm theo loại dây sử dụng là cáp chống nhiễu công nghiệp có bán đầy trên mạng thì mới ok được,mà ở trên THỚT NÓI ĐỔI PHẦN MỀM là hết,vậy nguyên nhân là do BOB,do nc studio và mạch 3 nó dùng BOB khác nhau,vậy phải xem xét lại cái BOB của bên mạch3,chắc mua đồ rẻ tiền nên nó thế

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

vậy các bác có tư vấn em dùng mạch mach 3 của hãng nào uy tín không em mua phát 5 cái lận (cần có 1 cái à) nên nếu đúng thế thì cái bác kia phải xem lại coi sản phẩm lỗi chỗ nào nhé, xin cảm ơn sự đóng góp nhiệt tình của các bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Vẫn như với bao nhiêu bác khác. Câu hỏi dành cho bác chủ là
- Driver gì?
- Đấu nối và config mach3 thế nào?

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

con fig thì giờ em remove mach 3 rồi nên không có hình nhung cũng chủ yếu là moto tunning, với pin port thôi mấy mục khác không động đến, (bật biến tần bằng cơm) còn driver thì  dma860

----------


## BLCNC

Thấy bảo loại 1 relay chạy ko ổn định.
Bèo nhứt cũng nên sài loại 3 relay tên tuổi tí ạ.

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Mấy loại china (mà các bác hay nhập về bán) cơ bản mình đều dùng qua, cả loại 1-3 relay. Đúng là có khác nhau nhưng cơ bản là chưa có cái nào ba trợn cả.
Về độ bền thì tất nhiên là dùng phải có lúc hư hỏng. Nhưng mới lắp mà chạy bậy thì mình chưa bị.

Như có nhiều thảo luận trước, ở nhiều chủ đề.. thì cái loại 3 relay mà các bạn hay nói đến nó rất nhiều version khác nhau. Hầu hết mình đều dùng rồi và hầu hết là không có kích hoạt hết mớ relay đó (nó có jump).

Motor tuning, và cách đấu dây cho BOB rất quan trọng cho kết quả chạy step. Vì nhiều chủ đề khi hỏi về những trường hợp thế này, có một số bỏ cuộc, một số phát hiện đấu dây motor sai, một số đấu dây BOB tới driver sai, một số cấp thiếu nguồn cho BOB v.v....

Do đó với những trường hợp này mình hay yêu cầu config thế nào, đấu dây ra sao để người hỏi qua đó cung cấp thêm thông tin, cũng như kiểm tra lại kết quả mình làm. Phần lớn trong số đó vẫn chủ quan cho rằng mọi cái đều đúng.
Một điều mọi người nên nhớ, khi người khác dùng được mà mình dùng không được thì chắc chắn phải có chổ nào đó không đúng. Và muốn biết không đúng chỗ nào thì buộc phải rà soát lại từng chi tiết.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

vâng ạ tối nay mần lại coi sao ạ, có gì em báo lại các bác. đa phần người bán sẽ nói là em hỗ trợ, nhưng sau đó là: à cái này em chưa kinh qua, hoặc: bác làm sai bước nào rồi, hoặc là .v.v. à mà mạch này sx tại VN mà!?hihih thôi không sao mò tiếp. cũng may là có cái dự NC phòng, cảm ơn các bác. có câu này của bác CKD :"Một điều mọi người nên nhớ, khi người khác dùng được mà mình dùng không được thì chắc chắn phải có chổ nào đó không đúng", giống điểm hóa em vậy, cảm ơn bác

----------


## Mạch Việt

hihi hello các bác,dạo này các bác khỏe chứ: D, chắc hơn 1 năm rồi em chưa vào diễn đàn, thấy diễn đàn post máy 5 trục và thay dao tự động ầm ầm, chắc sẽ phổ biến dần thôi.

Cái vụ mất bước này em nghĩ là chưa chắc phải do card mà do cổng LPT trên main, nhiều main đời cũ chạy 1 thời gian là điện áp tín hiệu từ cổng LPT "không ổn định" nên bên em h hay dùng card PCI to LPT chứ không dùng cổng LPT trên main nữa, nếu có dùng thì dùng cổng LPT trên main làm cổng 2 thôi.
Em cắm cáp LPT vào khe PCI này thấy khá ổn định, giống như th NC Studio cũng dùng khe PCI thấy ổn định.

Dùng card PCI to LPT này của DEIWU gì gì đó thì phải, thấy khá ổn định và được full chân như cổng LPT trên main (đây là chia sẻ của em  :Big Grin: )

----------

cuong, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> vâng ạ tối nay mần lại coi sao ạ, có gì em báo lại các bác. đa phần người bán sẽ nói là em hỗ trợ, nhưng sau đó là: à cái này em chưa kinh qua, hoặc: bác làm sai bước nào rồi, hoặc là .v.v. à mà mạch này sx tại VN mà!?hihih thôi không sao mò tiếp. cũng may là có cái dự NC phòng, cảm ơn các bác. có câu này của bác CKD :"Một điều mọi người nên nhớ, khi người khác dùng được mà mình dùng không được thì chắc chắn phải có chổ nào đó không đúng", giống điểm hóa em vậy, cảm ơn bác


giá bán chưa bao gồm service nên service sẽ là tùy hứng
vs lúc mua người mua ko ra dkiện trước nên.....

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

có ra điều điện ạ, em nhắn tin bảo là "em hỏi nhiều lắm á", ha ha cho bác ấy định giá, thấy vẫn giá cũ nên em lấy 5 cái ạ (nguồn gốc của 5 cái nó là thế , chứ em xài có 1 cái à). hihih. mà thôi mò xem sao ạ. giờ mới biết bác Linh cũng cung cấp bob mach 3. hu hu nhân duyên vậy cứ cố xem sao còn không gọi đò phú định vậy hahaha.

----------


## nhatson

> có ra điều điện ạ, em nhắn tin bảo là "em hỏi nhiều lắm á", ha ha cho bác ấy định giá, thấy vẫn giá cũ nên em lấy 5 cái ạ (nguồn gốc của 5 cái nó là thế , chứ em xài có 1 cái à). hihih. mà thôi mò xem sao ạ. giờ mới biết bác Linh cũng cung cấp bob mach 3. hu hu nhân duyên vậy cứ cố xem sao còn không gọi đò phú định vậy hahaha.


eheh thì người ta đâu nói ko cho cụ hỏi, vấn đề người ta cam kết trả lời tới đâu thôi
thật ra chịu khó ngồi vẽ cái sơ đồ nối dây, cụ cứ thế nối là xong ngay ấy mà

mấy thứ này nên giữ đơn giản nhát để người sử dụng có thể tự vận hành, chứ nhiêù  khi bán cái BOB mà phải service tới cài đặt servo và turning servo nữa thì căng lém

----------

cuong

----------


## thucncvt

> vậy các bác có tư vấn em dùng mạch mach 3 của hãng nào uy tín không em mua phát 5 cái lận (cần có 1 cái à) nên nếu đúng thế thì cái bác kia phải xem lại coi sản phẩm lỗi chỗ nào nhé, xin cảm ơn sự đóng góp nhiệt tình của các bác ạ


Vừa rồi mình cũng có việc dùng card Mach3  và cũng nhập về nhiều để phục vụ ,ai cần em cũng bán và hỗ trợ  dùng song song Ncstudio và mach3  4-5 trục cho mây khách có nhu cầu .
 Và cung có làm video test và cách đấu dây , và đây có cả phần mềm test cổng lpt   em đưa lên luôn 
 tiêc là bạn ko mua của mình 


đây là cài chạy song song

----------

CKD, cuong

----------


## nhatson

> Vừa rồi mình cũng có việc dùng card Mach3  và cũng nhập về nhiều để phục vụ ,ai cần em cũng bán và hỗ trợ  dùng song song Ncstudio và mach3  4-5 trục cho mây khách có nhu cầu .
>  Và cung có làm video test và cách đấu dây , và đây có cả phần mềm test cổng lpt   em đưa lên luôn 
>  tiêc là bạn ko mua của mình 
> 
> 
> đây là cài chạy song song


thường thì tốt nghiệp 12 sẽ wa được màn đấu dây chạy, màn vui hay diễn ra khi cho chạy thật . cần chút nhẫn nại để xử lí . ko hẳn hoàn toàn trách nhiệm của nhà cung cấp

----------

cuong

----------


## Mạch Việt

Mạch của bác chủ thớt không có charge pump đâu, nếu chạy như thế không an toàn lắm, em nghĩ bác nên bỏ chuyển sang dùng hàng việt nam được rồi.

----------

cuong

----------


## ducmessi3792

Máy to nhiều đầu chạy nhanh và nhiều thì step là sẽ bị. Dùng luôn hybird cả con máy chỉ đắt hơn vài triệu nhưng mạnh và khỏe hơn đặc biệt lỗi biết dừng. bác này chính xác

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

hóa ra có nhiều nhà cung cấp quá. em tham gia cũng rất lâu, mà có bệnh hay quên, cứ mỗi lần muốn mua gì lại seach, ra ai thì chọn lấy mua , chứ không nhớ ai cung cấp gì hỗ trợ ra sao, rõ thật khổ. em cũng không đỗ lỗi nhà cung cấp ạ, mạch chạy bình thường chỉ có là nó mất bước dần đều, mà ncstudio cho vào thì chạy phà phà. muốn nghien cứu thâm sau mach 3 để còn ứng dụng nhiều thứ nữa ạ. chân thành cảm ơn các bác

----------


## caothu

> hóa ra có nhiều nhà cung cấp quá. em tham gia cũng rất lâu, mà có bệnh hay quên, cứ mỗi lần muốn mua gì lại seach, ra ai thì chọn lấy mua , chứ không nhớ ai cung cấp gì hỗ trợ ra sao, rõ thật khổ. em cũng không đỗ lỗi nhà cung cấp ạ, mạch chạy bình thường chỉ có là nó mất bước dần đều, mà ncstudio cho vào thì chạy phà phà. muốn nghien cứu thâm sau mach 3 để còn ứng dụng nhiều thứ nữa ạ. chân thành cảm ơn các bác


Chú đổi máy tính dùng cổng lpt khác thử,nghe mạch việt nó nói cũng có lý đấy,rồi thông báo kết quả cho a em mở rộng tầm mắt phát

----------

cuong

----------


## yore

> Mạch của bác chủ thớt không có charge pump đâu, nếu chạy như thế không an toàn lắm, em nghĩ bác nên bỏ chuyển sang dùng hàng việt nam được rồi.


Cho mình hỏi ngu ngơ và vu vơ 1 chút. Charge pump là gì á? Khởi động bơm làm mát?



> Máy to nhiều đầu chạy nhanh và nhiều thì step là sẽ bị. Dùng luôn hybird cả con máy chỉ đắt hơn vài triệu nhưng mạnh và khỏe hơn đặc biệt lỗi biết dừng. bác này chính xác


Vu vơ thêm phát nữa, motor hybrid có phải mấy con vexta 5 pha PK-566 gì gì ko ạ

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi ngu ngơ và vu vơ 1 chút. Charge pump là gì á? Khởi động bơm làm mát?
> 
> 
> Vu vơ thêm phát nữa, motor hybrid có phải mấy con vexta 5 pha PK-566 gì gì ko ạ
> 
> Thanks


trong quá trình khởi động, các IO của LPT nhảy lung tung ah hưỡng hệ thống dkhiển CNC. nên quy trình khởi động thông thường là mở máy tính đến khi vào ctrinh > mở điện tủ diện CNC
nếu có chân charge pump sẽ tự động hóa được quá trình này.

b.r

----------

phuocloi0407, yore

----------

